# Interior EOS LEDs



## Bighiggz (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with replacing the interior lights with LEDs? A few places I have contacted has told me that they don't make LEDs that work for the EOS. Thanks.


----------



## giovani13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here you go. I have the full interior set and they're perfect.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-EOS--2.0T/Lighting/LED/

I have these for the side view mirror puddle lamps.

http://www.vleds.com/5k-4-hpf.html


----------



## flem54 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for this info, i had the same question. But is it possible to know the "type" of light so I can order LED on ebay?

For the side view mirros puddle, what is the best way to change these lights?

We just bought our 2012 EOS Comfortline (canadian model) and there is no Foot Well Lighting, is it possible to add (with LED) these easily?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

giovani13 said:


> Here you go. I have the full intior set and they're perfect.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-EOS--2.0T/Lighting/LED/


Thanks for sharing our link! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## giovani13 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sure of the actual bulb numbers. There are a total of 10 bulbs. 2 vanity, 2 overhead, 2 front foot well, 2 rear under seat, 1 glove box and 1 trunk. They vary in size. The Ziza from ECS are _a little_ more $ but are as bright and even as the pictures. Which I've had issues with from other places.

For the puddle you need to pop off the mirror. I adjusted the mirror as far to the outside as it goes. Insert a wide flat object such as a 2" puddy knife between the mirror and mirror housing and pop out. Do not use a screw driver as it puts too much pressure on one point. You'll then need a torx bit to remove the motor unit. Once out you'll see the bulb. Those are 194 bulbs.

LED's are polority sensitive so if you insert and it doesn't go on, flip it. Which means test before you put back together!


----------



## flem54 (Jun 22, 2011)

@giovani13 Thank you for the info about the puddle, I found this for the Phaeton, it's seem like your instruction: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5810844-Side-Wing-Mirror-Puddle-Light-LED-Upgrade-(pics)

@ECS Tuning I don't want to "insult" your product, but my spouce don't really want to change bulb for led, so I just want to made a test with the one in the trunk witht a "cheap" led on ebay before I do something else. But, I can do a change with the puddle light, but you don't have it. For your LED Foot Well Lighting Kit (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-EOS--2.0T/Lighting/LED/ES2594179/) do you have a kit to add this feature?


----------



## giovani13 (Apr 14, 2004)

flem54 said:


> @giovani13 Thank you for the info about the puddle, I found this for the Phaeton, it's seem like your instruction: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5810844-Side-Wing-Mirror-Puddle-Light-LED-Upgrade-(pics)
> 
> @ECS Tuning I don't want to "insult" your product, but my spouce don't really want to change bulb for led, so I just want to made a test with the one in the trunk witht a "cheap" led on ebay before I do something else. But, I can do a change with the puddle light, but you don't have it. For your LED Foot Well Lighting Kit (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-EOS--2.0T/Lighting/LED/ES2594179/) do you have a kit to add this feature?


Flem54, those instructions are exactly what I did. The EOS is the same.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

flem54 said:


> @ECS Tuning I don't want to "insult" your product, but my spouce don't really want to change bulb for led, so I just want to made a test with the one in the trunk witht a "cheap" led on ebay before I do something else. But, I can do a change with the puddle light, but you don't have it. For your LED Foot Well Lighting Kit (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-EOS--2.0T/Lighting/LED/ES2594179/) do you have a kit to add this feature?


Please check out our DIY for straight forward install - *Here*

Foot well kit (For those with this feature already) is just the LED upgrade not the housing or other components, sorry.


Andy


----------



## Bighiggz (Aug 23, 2013)

giovani,
Thanks for the info. Such a huge help!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a complete Interior LED Kit, you can even choose from red/blue or white footwells within the listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/10pc-complete-interior-led-kit-fits-eos

Error Free
Plug and play
Ships FREE within the US
Comes with a LIFETIME WARRANTY

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## k2 (Apr 9, 2000)

I just did a full set from deAutoKey.com on my '12 Touareg and everything was great. One bulb they sent was the wrong one (apparently the Hybrid is a little different) and they sent a new bulb free, no hassle. 

I plan on buying a full set for our EOS and other Touareg next time they are having a sale.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

k2 said:


> I just did a full set from deAutoKey.com on my '12 Touareg and everything was great. One bulb they sent was the wrong one (apparently the Hybrid is a little different) and they sent a new bulb free, no hassle.
> 
> I plan on buying a full set for our EOS and other Touareg next time they are having a sale.


Thanks for the feedback, we appreciate it. These VW are very tricky as they have many variations between models, we are slowly finding all the differences, but if we miss one, we take care of it.


& some good news, we are having a sale now!

"Halloween10" for 10% off your entire purchase.

www.deAutoLED.com

Thank you


----------



## feq451 (Oct 2, 2015)

*question*

I know this is old but when changing the eos interior dome lights do peoples stay off or slightly on. if they stay off which bulb did you pick

adam


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

feq451 said:


> I know this is old but when changing the eos interior dome lights do peoples stay off or slightly on. if they stay off which bulb did you pick
> 
> adam


Some LEDs will ghost/stay dimly lit when your car is off, ours WILL NOT:
http://deautokey.com/product/10pc-complete-interior-led-kit-fits-eos

Crisp clean white - no blue or yellow tinting
free shipping
lifetime warranty - never have to buy another bulb when you shop with us
error free plug and play


All LEDs for your EOS:
http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-eos

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## CUCURELLO (Mar 8, 2014)

giovani13 said:


> I'm not sure of the actual bulb numbers. There are a total of 10 bulbs. 2 vanity, 2 overhead, 2 front foot well, 2 rear under seat, 1 glove box and 1 trunk. They vary in size. The Ziza from ECS are _a little_ more $ but are as bright and even as the pictures. Which I've had issues with from other places.
> 
> For the puddle you need to pop off the mirror. I adjusted the mirror as far to the outside as it goes. Insert a wide flat object such as a 2" puddy knife between the mirror and mirror housing and pop out. Do not use a screw driver as it puts too much pressure on one point. You'll then need a torx bit to remove the motor unit. Once out you'll see the bulb. Those are 194 bulbs.
> 
> LED's are polority sensitive so if you insert and it doesn't go on, flip it. Which means test before you put back together!


On my 07 EOS there is no need to remove the mirror glass or perform any dis-assembly to change the Entry (puddle) Light Bulb
Simply fold the mirror forward to gain access to the bulb holder
Snap out the clear plastic lens/bulb holder and replace the bulb
Reinstall.

I have done this and it works
Instructions are via my owner manual and corroborated with a Bentley's manual

It may be different on later models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CUCURELLO said:


> On my 07 EOS there is no need to remove the mirror glass or perform any dis-assembly to change the Entry (puddle) Light Bulb
> Simply fold the mirror forward to gain access to the bulb holder
> Snap out the clear plastic lens/bulb holder and replace the bulb
> Reinstall.
> ...


:thumbup: good info, we used this to help a customer. 

So many variations between car models it is hard to keep track of everything.

Thank you


----------

